# Actions WebSeite



## tinyTimeTricker (25. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

es gibt diverse Webseiten im Internet, in der Formulare ausgefüllt werden können. Wie kann man herausfinden wie die vollständige Action aussieht, wenn man den Submit Button betätigt. 
z.B. ..../vorname=bob&nachname=steve


----------



## mvitz (25. Mrz 2010)

Sich die values aller input Element, Checkboxen etc. holen. Z.B. über das Parsen der Website, bzw. manuell durch gucken in den Quelltext.


----------



## tinyTimeTricker (25. Mrz 2010)

genau im Quellcode steht die Action drin, welche aufgerufen wird. Die Frage ist wie die komplette Action aussieht, die nach dem Betätigen des SubmitButtons aufgerufen wird. Wie vorhin schon erwähnt z.B. "Website/action&Parameter...."?


----------



## mvitz (25. Mrz 2010)

Wenn sich diese Action aus einem Formular zusammensetzt, dann stehen alle nötigen Informationen im HTML Quelltext der Seite. Wenn dies generierte Links sind, die man anklicken kann auch. Sollte man diese URL jedoch eingeben müssen, dann kann man die Parameter nur erraten.

Ein HTML Formular sieht z.B. so aus:

Seite index.php

```
<form action="test.php" method="GET">
<input type="text" id="test" name="test" /><input type="submit" />
</form>
```

Beim drücken des Submit Buttons ergibt sich folgende URL:
http://DOMAIN/test.php?test=<WERT DES INPUT FELDES>


----------

